# heater burns? is this common???



## wildwildwes (Jul 23, 2003)

ok folks this is a new one to me.
I have 6 red bellies that up until about 5 days ago were doing great in a 90 gallon tank. In the last few days however 3 of the P's have gotten these wierd white vertical marks/lines on one side of there bodies. They are about a centimetre long and the fish seems to have either one of these marks or a couple close together. One of the P's seems to be peeling a little bit (which is why i thought it might be a heater burn)
They are acting normal and eating well, but these marks concern me because they are unlike any fish disease I have encountered in the past and it seems to be affecting more of the fish every few days. I have noticed they like to knock off the heater from it's suction cups and then hang out right next to it. The water temp. is hanging around 80 degree's though, so i doubt they are cold. Other than these spots they are acting completly normal. So I am stumped :sad: ...any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
-thanks









(6) 6-7" red bellies
(1) 6" pleco
90 gallon tank


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes P's can get heater burns from sitting against the heater. They make heater guards that cover heater preventing breakage and burns.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is normal so as advised get a heater guard
dixon


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I have had the same thing happen to me your lfs should have heater guards for like $5.00 they are well worth the money.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I've had several P's get heater burns. The guards are real cheap. Try raising the water temp 1 or 2 degrees, this reduces the time they spend hanging around the heater trying to stay real warm. Also, do you have hiding spots in the tanks. Sometimes the only hiding spots are the filter tubes and the heater, and they like the warm water.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Normal,i found more places in the tank to feel safe helps,they stay away from the heater,most of the time they go to it is to hide,and as others said,a heater guard helps also.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

if the scales are peeling off, it could possibly be ammonia burn, just a thought.

check out this thread (pic of a bad case of ammonia burn)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...hl=ammonia+burn


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Why not just be safe then sorry, cause heater burns are perminent scars. Just but the Tronic brand heater protectors and looks awesome and protects against burns, the heater being broken by the fish, and you mistakenly breaking it. It only costs $3 and fits all kinds of filters.

Definitely worth [email protected]!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

heater burns aren't completely permanant. I had a 6" rbp who got some pretty severe burns. It took a couple months, but they mostly disappeared. There was some minor discoloration in the scales, but you had to look pretty close. But still, better safe than sorry. Spend the $5 and get the guard.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

w3hat is the temp in tank
it might be low and that is the warmest area in the tank and they might be near it

and get a guard


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I definitely recomend one of the heater guards or fancy heaters that wont break or burn.One other option I didnt see was that you could try moving the heater to a different spot that they cant get right next to it,for maybe a quick tempartary fix


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

My spilo got it before. It didnt affect him at all and healed up quick. Add some hiding spots and the burns will heal if they stay away from the heater


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

My bros rhom had heater burn. it had to be a few months ago but the scar still hasn't gone away. I would say spend the $5 and get the heater-guard its well worth it. better than loosing a expensive fish.


----------

